# Best Color Calculator I have found



## HappyFarmBunnies

Not sure if anyone has posted a link to this, but I know I have never seen it before. Maybe it's just been revamped, but I find it to be the most accurate one yet.

http://mammarabbit.com/genetic_calc/


----------



## hillrise

Oo I like that one! I've always used the one on Kim's Rabbit Hutch http://www.ephiny.net/tim/pedigrees/color_calc.php which works well enough for me since I already have a good enough understanding of genetics and color name synonyms, but am sometimes too lazy to do the punnett squares myself.

I've been thinking about adding one to my site, but it's a lot of code to do and keep accurate.


----------



## mistyjr

I have always used Kim's rabbit hutch too!


----------

